# Saman Varnish



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever used this product? I have been trying out this stuff and find that it dries almost immediately. I find this makes it hard to apply an even coating. Am I missing something here or what. I would normally of used a wipe on poly, but they are removing it from the shelves and this was recommended to me. I went to their website and there is little info on application other than use a good brush.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

fixrite said:


> Has anyone ever used this product? I have been trying out this stuff and find that it dries almost immediately. I find this makes it hard to apply an even coating. Am I missing something here or what. I would normally of used a wipe on poly, but they are removing it from the shelves and this was recommended to me. I went to their website and there is little info on application other than use a good brush.


Kinda hard to get info if everything you click on is a "failed to write" error lol. 

Seeing as their water based, it's a good bet they are the latest advancement of acrylic resins and polyurethanes, the latest improvements are less water, less cosolvent, and better elasticity. 

The hybrds are just a new take on oxford's 2nd generation and onword blend of oil and water emulsions with polyrethane as the main resin at their heart. with less water and cosolvent, of course you will get quicker coalescence and drying. The hybrid should still be the slowest of the bunch though. 

Good luck with that, personally i will stick with solvent based, lol. 

Sincerely, 

Chemmy


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

Well since I have started with this I am going to have to finish it. I have 3 more coats to apply and the only benefit I can find is that because of it drying so fast I have less chance of contaminates getting onto the finish. I think if I was set up to use my spray guns I would be very happy using this product but since I am brushing it on it looks like it will be challenging to say the least. Well time to sand and tack and re-apply another coat.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

fixrite said:


> Well since I have started with this I am going to have to finish it. I have 3 more coats to apply and the only benefit I can find is that because of it drying so fast I have less chance of contaminates getting onto the finish. I think if I was set up to use my spray guns I would be very happy using this product but since I am brushing it on it looks like it will be challenging to say the least. Well time to sand and tack and re-apply another coat.


I don't have to go to a website to check them out. I haven't used the products but I have heard of them, and they have both water based and oil based products.

If it's the water based product, you will likely have very good luck spraying the material. I haven't found a brand yet that didn't finish better when sprayed versus any other method. Just apply thin coats, don't let it pool or puddle. 

I try to spray items vertically when possible, as that lessens the chance of dust settling. 










 







.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

I have applied 4 coats so far and have sanded between coats with 220 grit. So far the finish is acceptable but not outstanding. I agree with you that it would be much better if I sprayed but am not set up to do that at this time. Soon I will be able to though.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Talking with Alaim Cyr, the owner of Saman Varnish this morning, they have no stand alone solvent based coatings! 

As i thought, the "hybrid varnish" is no more than the typical oil water/urethane emulsion type. the rest are all water or aqueous acrylics resins that have been used for decades now, he was not even aware of the new polymers that were just introduced several months ago. 

since i'm familiar with this chemistry, you can use the mono-ethyl ether's to retard the finish with, no more than 5% though, this will at least afford enough open time to lay out a little better than without it. butyl cellosolve would be my first suggestion , available from Sherwin Williams. Consider though, with the extra open time there will be more dust pick up and a longer wait to sand and re-coat, ok?

This is why i go to the sites, to look at the MSDS to see the solvents and additives listed which give me a heads up on what the resins would be in the coating being offered. Since i did not see any True solvent based finishes, only the hybrid o/w/u, coating, i called just to make sure. Thus you now have an answer based on coating chemistry, not just my or others take on it ok?

PS: Once you switch to spraying fore go the extra retarder, it should not be necessary at that point! If you have to brush again in the future, use the hybrid varnish, the oil will give you more open time and better flow out ok? then when you start spraying you can go back to the product your using now for fast dry.

sincerely, 

Chemmy


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

Chemmy...... Thankyou for taking the time to investigate this challenge. I am amazed the extent to which you have gone and want you to know I appreciate all your efforts and will be using your advise. Doing finishing work is not my strongest point even though I am picky at what I set my mind to doing. Once again thank you. Dale


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

fixrite said:


> Chemmy...... Thankyou for taking the time to investigate this challenge. I am amazed the extent to which you have gone and want you to know I appreciate all your efforts and will be using your advise. Doing finishing work is not my strongest point even though I am picky at what I set my mind to doing. Once again thank you. Dale


Welcome Dale.


----------



## PickleTree Creations (Jul 1, 2017)

I use an almost identical product by Aspire called Final finish. Being Water based, it can be diluted with water. I am using this exact product on my kitchen counters and I will dilute the first coat 50/50. this will allow for more consistent application with an extended drying time. the 2-4th coats will be full strength and it really doesn't need to be sanded between coats if applied with a fine bristle brush


----------

